# 1957 Lambretta 150 ld.



## cyclingday (Jun 23, 2021)

An old friend sent me this blast from the past yesterday, which brought back a flood of memories.
It seemed like yesterday, but after seeing the pictures, I realized that it was actually a half of a lifetime ago.
Back in the Summer of 89, a friend/coworker came in, complaining about a side job he had done, but the client didn’t have any ready cash to pay him, so he offered up an old Lambretta scooter in lieu of payment.
He didn’t really want the scooter, but asked me what I thought about the deal.
Of course, I immediately said,” let’s go take a look!”
What we found, was a fore lorn old bike, that looked like it hadn’t seen any action in years.
Once we removed all of the clutter that had been stacked against it, we could see the potential that existed in that neat old Italian motorbike.
So it was, when we took on the project of reviving that old 57 Lambretta together back in the Summer of 89.




Here’s John getting down to the nitty gritty.



You’ve got to love those Cal OSHA approved flip flops.
Safety first!



Yours truly pondering the task at hand.
We had decided on the color scheme while taking in a ballgame, at Anaheim Stadium.
We were mulling it over, when this smoking hot chick walked by in a turquoise and black Summer dress.
We both looked at her, and said,” That’s it!”



A very youthful looking me, holding the freshly refurbished control cables.



And walla!



Back on the road again.
Good times for sure!


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 23, 2021)

It’s like the Summer of ‘69 song 20 years later. I got my first real scooter…


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 23, 2021)

Nice! Was Marty a Mod?


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 23, 2021)

Naw!
More of a Rocker in those days.
But, you’d never know it, by looking at those pictures. Lol!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 26, 2022)

I hadn’t seen this until now.  Very cool, Marty!


----------

